# NFS U2 Maximale auflösung 1024*768px



## Marbus16 (24. Oktober 2007)

*NFS U2 Maximale auflösung 1024*768px*

Hiho,

wer kann mir da helfen, die Auflösung auf 1280*1024 hochzubekommen?

Mein Grafiksetup:
17" TFT @1280*1024 [75hz], 15" CRT @1152*864 [75hz]
Alles an eine GeForce 8600GT angeschlossen. Treiber is der Furzware 101.02....

Grüße...


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: NFS U2 Maximale auflösung 1024*768px*

Probier mal den crt abzuklemmen und dann versuch die 1280x1024 auszuwählen. war bei mir so ähnlich. NFSU2 kommt nicht so gut mit zwei monitoren klar, erstrecht wenn sie verschiedene auflösungen haben.


----------

